# Infantino Wrap-tie



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Any reviews/thoughts on this mei tai like carrier?

http://www.infantino.com/Carriers/Wrap_Tie_Carrier.php

It would be really affordable with the 20% off coupon, and I can't figure out my sling, and I'd like to transition out of the moby wrap.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't tried that particular carrier, but I also won't support that manufacturer after the negligence they've shown through the continued sales of their bag slings..


----------



## mliss (May 15, 2006)

Reading over at TheBabywearer it appears it is a fairly well made mei tai, although one mother complained it felt cheap.

However, the Infantino mei tai design was stolen from CatBird Baby. Apparently Infantino ordered a CatBird mei tai, copied the design, added a few loops for the shoulder straps to run through (in order to make it fit safety standards for leg openings) and called it theirs.
You would think they would have at least had the decency to pay Beth, at CatBird, for her design.

And as mentioned they are the maker of the SlingRider, a bag sling that puts babies at risk of suffocating.

Infantino is an unethical company.

M'Liss


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't buy anything from a company that has had two of their carriers recalled.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I completely agree with all PP's. IMHO, the do not have our children's safety in mind and only their pockets. Very sad.


----------



## iwearmybaby (Mar 12, 2010)

I would never buy from that company on principal...


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

I absolutely wouldn't support that company either.. very interesting that they stole that design, though not surprising









You definitely don't have to spend $100+ on a good mei tai, try the FSOT board on thebabywearer.com, or search for mei tai on Etsy, there are plenty of affordable well-made carriers available there and you will be supporting a WAHM







I'm not familiar with all the Etsy sellers, so if you go that route I'd maybe find a carrier you like and post to ask if anyone else has bought from them to make sure their carriers are good quality and safe.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Got it! No infantino for me! I'll keep looking for a mei tai. I'm very unhappy with the zolo we bought, and would feel more comfortable buying from someplace that accepts returns.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know there are a few places that do returns.. Slings I Love and Sweet Pickles are both WAHM-run places with quality carriers that will accept returns. I'm sure there are others, just check the fine print on their websites or email and ask if it's an Etsy seller.


----------

